# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  in-n-out to NW Expressway rumor unfounded

## Jesseda

on the bring in-n-out burger to okc facebook page, people are saying a coming soon in-n-out burger sign went up on n.w expressway around macarther, does anyone know about this?

----------


## OKCDrummer77

From the same FB page: 





> Sent an email to In-N-Out Burger today and got a call back from their corporate marketing department. They advised me that now that they have established themselves in the Dalls/Ft. Worth area they will be looking to expand to additional states in the area. OKLAHOMA being one of the states they are looking to come to next!

----------


## Pete

I haven't seen any building permits and I track this stuff pretty closely.

----------


## Jesseda

i have asked some of the people who say they see the sign to take a pic for proof, i hope its true.

----------


## jmarkross

A good simple burger--done like the olden days...good fresh french fries...simple menu and a fast drive through. What more could anyone ask for?

----------


## Barry Luxton

Here's the link to the FB page where this is all going down: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bring-...25696830797836




> i have asked some of the people who say they see the sign to take a pic for proof, i hope its true.


Mr. Alarcon, I presume?  :Smiley181:

----------


## Jesseda

lol, yes you are correct

----------


## onthestrip

I wouldnt hold my breath...

----------


## traemac

i drive expressway every day there are no signs for it

----------


## Jesseda

thanks traemac, for helping solve the mystery. I e-mailed in-n-out this morning and waiting for them to respond, i will post what they tell me..

----------


## metro

I doubt it's true, but hope it is. The only place I see it feasible is where they just tore down the old Charcoal Oven.

----------


## Pete

That Charcoal Oven site is not nearly big enough...  Only a .25 acres.

In-n-Outs need big parking lots because they are always packed.

----------


## bandnerd

I've not seen a sign and I'm in that area all the time.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

I just drove through there specifically to look for a sign and didn't see one.  Crap.  Now I have to apologize to my Facebook friends for getting their hopes up.

----------


## Jim Kyle

Could it be at the triangular plot where Wilshire and the Expressway meet, just west of the bridge? When I drove by there today it was obvious that the whole thing was being levelled off and filled in. No sign up, though.

----------


## metro

> Could it be at the triangular plot where Wilshire and the Expressway meet, just west of the bridge? When I drove by there today it was obvious that the whole thing was being levelled off and filled in. No sign up, though.


no, that's an On Cue

----------


## Jesseda

got a e-mail back from them.. kinda seems hush hush. i asked them if in-n-out is coming to okc area ....



Dear Jesse 

Thank you for your e-mail.  It's always nice to hear from our customers, and we appreciate your interest.

As plans for new locations are always subject to change, we are unable to confirm any site as a future In-N-Out Burger until it is under construction.

----------


## Snowman

Given how close the new distribution center built last year, it seems they will come eventually with more than one location

----------


## SoonerQueen

We drove by the old Charcoal Over location and didn't see any signs either. I also mentioned to some people  that In-N-Out was coming here, so I have some soon to be disappointed people to contact. OKC is on the rise and it might not be long before we get one of our own. I might try to go to one in Dallas this week-end.

----------


## ctchandler

My source says it's a done deal, the Chevrolet place on N. W. Expressway and May will be an In-Out Burger location.  I don't mind looking like a fool but write it down.  Feel free to beat me up now and later, but when it happens, be gentle to me. 
C. T.

----------


## Barry Luxton

> My source says it's a done deal, the Chevrolet place on N. W. Expressway and May will be an In-Out Burger location.  I don't mind looking like a fool but write it down.  Feel free to beat me up now and later, but when it happens, be gentle to me. 
> C. T.


The triumvirate of In-N-Out Burger, Dave & Busters, and Target would make NW Expressway and May the best intersection west of the mighty Mississip'.

----------


## MikeOKC

I thought Jack In The Box was a done deal at NWX and May? Not that I would mind In-N-Out replacing it.

----------


## Snowman

> The triumvirate of In-N-Out Burger, Dave & Busters, and Target would make NW Expressway and May the best intersection west of the mighty Mississip'.


To be the best they need to add the 4th cloverloop

----------


## Larry OKC

Ok now, is it going to be Jack in the Box, Whataburger (manager down the street on May confirmed) or In and Out????

----------


## semisimple

I suspect other Texas cities like Houston and Austin--literally overrun with CA transplants--will be getting In-N-Out locations before OKC does.  Given that nothing has been announced for those cities, it might be a while before OKC gets one...

----------


## Snowman

> Ok now, is it going to be Jack in the Box, Whataburger (manager down the street on May confirmed) or In and Out????


I don't think I have seen a Whataburger that looks like it was built past the 70's around town anywhere.

----------


## adaniel

> I suspect other Texas cities like Houston and Austin--literally overrun with CA transplants--will be getting In-N-Out locations before OKC does.  Given that nothing has been announced for those cities, it might be a while before OKC gets one...



Agreed. This needs to be put to rest like the Ikea and Disney (!!) is coming to OKC rumors.

My home county (Collin) is now referred to as "Orange County East". Not surprisingly the former Californians are keep the two locations in Allen and Frisco packed. 1 hour waits are not uncommon. Given the lukewarm welcome that native Texans I've come across have given it I doubt the viability of one landing in OKC.

----------


## MikeOKC

> Agreed. This needs to be put to rest like the Ikea and Disney (!!) is coming to OKC rumors.
> 
> My home county (Collin) is now referred to as "Orange County East". Not surprisingly the former Californians are keep the two locations in Allen and Frisco packed. 1 hour waits are not uncommon. Given the lukewarm welcome that native Texans I've come across have given it I doubt the viability of one landing in OKC.


There is an interview out there somewhere with an In-N-Out spokesperson who said with the new distribution and supply center in DFW, the branching out would begin. There are now several locations already open and more under construction in the DFW metroplex. There is no reason why the openings have to be in any kind of order with the distribution center in a position to supply north and south simultaneously. Austin, Houston, doesn't preclude Oklahoma City. Their newish vision of expansion is bigger than the city by city kind of expansion, as long as they're within a days drive from the distribution center (that has been the criteria given). So there's no reason to rule out Oklahoma City. In fact, to the contrary. They can build in more than one market at a time since they have the same-day drive center to supply them.

----------


## dmoor82

There will be an in-n-out in Oklahoma eventually!There is alot of Californian transplants from Boeing http://newsok.com/oklahoma-city-to-g...rticle/3481699 and http://www.usatoday.com/money/econom...oma12_CV_N.htm not a Texas size influx but enough to justify a few in-n-out's,atleast in the State!OKC is a constant top5 fattest city in America,We know hamburgers and we know how to eat many of them!

----------


## Jesseda

they have a in-n-out in barstow,ca and in yuma,az, i think one can do okay in okc lol

----------


## jmarkross

From a friend of mine in Dallas, regarding the new ones opening there:

*You would not believe the traffic jams they have created! They have policemen/guards directing traffic. The one on Central/Southwestern is a really bad location and difficult to get in-and-out! I can't imagine how long it would take to get a burger from there. I'll wait till the 'new' wears off. I've eaten many in Calif. so I don't feel the need to rush on over! You would have to pitch a tent at an insane hour to get one at this point. In fact, some did pitch tents in the new Frisco one last month. Seems silly to me when What-A-Burger is just as good.*

----------


## Pete

For the NW Expressway and May site, the only two building permits I've seen are for Dave & Busters and Jack in the Box.

The original site plan showed D&B's, a hotel, a sit-down restaurant and a fast food restaurant.

----------


## Barry Luxton

> You would have to pitch a tent at an insane hour to get one at this point. In fact, some did pitch tents in the new Frisco one last month.


I'm pitching a tent right now!

----------


## Jesseda

someone posted (but now no where to be seenon this board)  that Whataburger just as good as in n out!!!!!!!!!!!!! those are fighting words.....BLASPHEMY!!!! I say good day to you SR. .....Good day to you!!!!!

----------


## jmarkross

> someone posted (but now no where to be seenon this board)  that Whataburger just as good as in n out!!!!!!!!!!!!! those are fighting words.....BLASPHEMY!!!! I say good day to you SR. .....Good day to you!!!!!


_I like them all._ Not too picky an eater. Each has some good points. *Only a few are really awful.* Just MHO...

----------


## EBAH

Yeah, Texas will get many before we get one, just makes more sense for them.  Also, and I admit I usually don't like people saying stuff like this, but really, In-n-Out is EXTREMELY over rated.  It's just a reasonably high quality fast food burger.  We have a pretty huge wealth of quality burger establishments I think we'll all live fine without one for a few more years.  Besides, Californians (or Houstonians for that matter) don't have and will never have a Braums Ice Cream and Dairy store, and really, if I had to choose between the two, I'd take Braum's 150% of the time.

----------


## bluedogok

Sometimes things open up there before here, Smashburger is not in Austin yet so there will be one in OKC before one in Austin. They have opened in DFW, Houston, San Antonio, El Paso and Tyler/Longview and opening one this summer in Texarkana but nothing on the horizon for Austin. I still wish we had a Braum's closer than Hillsboro.

----------


## Jim Kyle

They used to limit their operations to a 300-mile radius from Tuttle; dunno whether they still do...

----------


## bluedogok

I know, but one in Waco, Temple or Belton would be a bit nice for us Oklahoma ex-pats in Central Texas.

----------


## MikeOKC

> Yeah, Texas will get many before we get one, just makes more sense for them.  Also, and I admit I usually don't like people saying stuff like this, but really, In-n-Out is EXTREMELY over rated.  It's just a reasonably high quality fast food burger.  We have a pretty huge wealth of quality burger establishments I think we'll all live fine without one for a few more years.  Besides, Californians (or Houstonians for that matter) don't have and will never have a Braums Ice Cream and Dairy store, and really, if I had to choose between the two, I'd take Braum's 150% of the time.





Read a little at Amazon.com about this book about the burger chain. It's about more than the burger. There's a mystique. As they say these days, "branding."
http://www.amazon.com/-N-Out-Burger-.../dp/0061346721

----------


## EBAH

> Read a little at Amazon.com about this book about the burger chain. It's about more than the burger. There's a mystique. As they say these days, "branding."
> http://www.amazon.com/-N-Out-Burger-.../dp/0061346721


Yeah, I know, that's kinda what I meant, it's primarily branding, not so much their products.

----------


## jmarkross

Mere branding loses steam and does not continue. *These guys make good food of a certain sort in a certain way.*

* People like it. 

It's that simple.*

----------


## dmoor82

OKC,as The Fast Food Capitol of America,does not need anymore fast food chains!Braum's blows anyone out of the water anyway's,Funny how others around this country are clamoring for a Sonic to come to thier city,just because they dont have it!

----------


## jmarkross

> OKC,as The Fast Food Capitol of America,does not need anymore fast food chains!Braum's blows anyone out of the water anyway's,Funny how others around this country are clamoring for a Sonic to come to thier city,just because they dont have it!


*Probably Southern California is the fast-food mecca of the USA...*

----------


## Larry OKC

Don't know if it is true or not but think I recall seeing that OKC has more fast food places per capita (thus the "Fast Food Capitol of America" designation).

----------


## dmoor82

^^Larry OKC you are correct,Mayor Mick even spoke on this many of times,then launched "This City is goin on a diet"OKC Million!

----------


## Steve

> I don't think I have seen a Whataburger that looks like it was built past the 70's around town anywhere.


Edmond Whataburger was rebuilt about a decade ago at most.

----------


## jmarkross

> Don't know if it is true or not but think I recall seeing that OKC has more fast food places per capita (thus the "Fast Food Capitol of America" designation).


For many years Norman claimed that it was..._per capita_...largely based on the* "Hungry Mile"* (Lindsey Street, 1960's-on)..._probably the whole nation is..._

 :Smiley051:

----------


## mattjank

> From a friend of mine in Dallas, regarding the new ones opening there:
> 
> *You would not believe the traffic jams they have created! They have policemen/guards directing traffic. The one on Central/Southwestern is a really bad location and difficult to get in-and-out! I can't imagine how long it would take to get a burger from there. I'll wait till the 'new' wears off. I've eaten many in Calif. so I don't feel the need to rush on over! You would have to pitch a tent at an insane hour to get one at this point. In fact, some did pitch tents in the new Frisco one last month. Seems silly to me when What-A-Burger is just as good.*


We were driving home through Dallas yesterday. Knew they would be busy, but tried to stop at the one on 75, and there were police officers blocking off the parking lot, not letting people in to park. The line to get to the drive thru was at least a half mile before you even entered the parking lot.

So with our hopes halfway dashed, we decided to head north to the Frisco location. Pulled straight into the parking lot, got into the line that was 25-30 deep, and within 20 minutes we had our double-doubles and animal style fires and an inside seat. Delicious. Will say that the drive thru there looked to be at least a 30 minute wait. It was impressive to see the speed at which they were turning out the food. We will be headed back soon.

----------


## kevinpate

Sounds rather like a Chik Filet or Jack in the Box Opening.  
20+ minutes?  Some folk have way more dedication to fast food than I do.

----------


## mattjank

> Sounds rather like a Chik Filet or Jack in the Box Opening.  
> 20+ minutes?  Some folk have way more dedication to fast food than I do.


Sometimes you just have a taste that you are prepared for and nothing else will do. Besides, to get back in the car and drive to another restaurant and get seated etc, would have been at least as long as the 20 min wait, if not longer in Frisco traffic.

----------


## jmarkross

> We were driving home through Dallas yesterday. Knew they would be busy, but tried to stop at the one on 75, and there were police officers blocking off the parking lot, not letting people in to park. The line to get to the drive thru was at least a half mile before you even entered the parking lot.
> 
> So with our hopes halfway dashed, we decided to head north to the Frisco location. Pulled straight into the parking lot, got into the line that was 25-30 deep, and within 20 minutes we had our double-doubles and animal style fires and an inside seat. Delicious. Will say that the drive thru there looked to be at least a 30 minute wait. It was impressive to see the speed at which they were turning out the food. We will be headed back soon.


In California--one  of the reasons they were successful was the intelligent and quick way they handled drive-thru, which is what it is all about (in and out) and having crack crews in the kiosk running the show...

----------


## Jesseda

If you go to youtube and type in-n-out burger opening in texas makes lady cry.. When the in-n-out burger opened up in texas a lady was on the news crying her eyes out, out of joy lol it was so funny, now im not that crazy but it shows you the power In-n-Out has on some people!!!

----------


## Questor

> In California--one  of the reasons they were successful was the intelligent and quick way they handled drive-thru, which is what it is all about (in and out) and having crack crews in the kiosk running the show...


Yeah that's definitely true.  I remember having gone to an In 'n Out that was sort of a free-standing island of its own where it had two completely independent drive throughs (the left and right sides of the building), the front of the building was a walk-up counter where you could grab food and then eat outside in their little "park" out front, and the back of the building was the kitchen.  I'd eat in the park and be amazed at the volume they could handle.

----------


## Pete

They treat their employees very well and they work their tails off...  And almost always do it with a smile.

----------


## Brett

Promising News.

In-N-Out-Burger Seeks Abatement

----------


## Pete

This does sound promising.  The distribution center near DFW would be closer to OKC than most cities in Texas.




> The company is also considering sites in Oklahoma and Louisiana, said Robert Sturns, Fort Worth economic development manager
> 
> Read more: http://www.star-telegram.com/2011/08...#ixzz1VxtlW150

----------


## MustangGT

They are good but I would not stand in line more than 10 minute to eat one.  They are not THAT good.  Kinda like the Crispy Kreme apoplexy and loss of good sense.

----------


## mcca7596

> This does sound promising.  The distribution center near DFW would be closer to OKC than most cities in Texas.


I'm pretty sure that was referring to Frac Tech Services LLC, read from the 7th paragraph on. Wish it was IN-N-OUT though.

edit: I meant to quote the part where the FW economic development manager states they are looking for sites in Oklahoma and Louisiana.

----------


## Jesseda

dont get my hopes up just to be crushed Pete!!!!!!! I can
 taste the double double with grilled onions and mustard now mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm so goooooood

----------


## Steve

> I'm pretty sure that was referring to Frac Tech Services LLC, read from the 7th paragraph on. Wish it was IN-N-OUT though.
> 
> edit: I meant to quote the part where the FW economic development manager states they are looking for sites in Oklahoma and Louisiana.


I had the same confusion when this popped up on my Google alert. I was quickly reminded it's best to read the entire story and not trust the summary...

----------


## Larry OKC

Now I am confused, the Frac part of the article is "other news" and not related to In-n-Out's distribution plans, right? From the article:



> Just after opening its first In-N-Out Burger restaurant in Fort Worth, the California-based chain is seeking a tax abatement to locate its regional distribution center in the city at CentrePort Business Park near Dallas/Fort Worth Airport.
> 
> The Fort Worth City Council was briefed Tuesday on a proposed 10-year, 60 percent tax abatement for 25 acres.
> 
> Under the proposal, the city would grant a tax abatement worth $840,000 and In-N-Out would spend $21 million in capital investments.
> 
> In-N-Out would also create 100 jobs by December 2018, with half created by the end of 2013.
> 
> *The regional center would include a meatpacking facility that would support expansion across Texas and possibly into neighboring states, said Jeff Russell, In-N-Out's regional real estate manager.*


Read more: http://www.star-telegram.com/2011/08...#ixzz1VyTo1Wlg

----------


## Skyline

We need the email address for Jeff Russell, In N Out Regional Real Estate manager?

----------


## dankrutka

I had In-N-Out for the first time recently and it is good for fast food, but not much better than other places. Their shakes taste just like Burger Street. Their hamburger is above average for fast food, but their fries are some of the worst I've ever had at a fast food place. All in all, their immense popularity is more the result of hype, meme, and scarcity (not in many states) than anything. Still good though.

----------


## Pete

At first, I felt the same about In-n-Out but now I am a devotee, and I'm not one for fast food.

Here's what I've grown to love about it:  1) everything is super fresh and of high quality; 2) the service is fantastic; 3) it's very inexpensive; less than $5 for a burger, fries and drink; and 4) I really love the burger prepared "animal style", which means grilled in mustard with grilled onions and extra spread.

Also, while initially I did not care for the fries at all, I really like them now.


But in the end, it's still a fast food burger so no one should get their hopes up too high.  And it's not worth waiting in line for 30 minutes.  Out here, you typically only wait 10-15 minutes and that's well worth it.

----------


## skyrick

> The triumvirate of In-N-Out Burger, Dave & Busters, and Target would make NW Expressway and May the best intersection west of the mighty Mississip'.


No offense, but if you're serious, you have low standards.

----------


## skyrick

> I had In-N-Out for the first time recently and it is good for fast food, but not much better than other places. Their shakes taste just like Burger Street. Their hamburger is above average for fast food, but their fries are some of the worst I've ever had at a fast food place. All in all, their immense popularity is more the result of hype, meme, and scarcity (not in many states) than anything. Still good though.


I drove a beer truck in the '70s & '80s (Miller) and the same name brand hype was burning with Coors. At that time Coors was not available east of OK, and possibly not in TX either. Truckers going east through the state bought it by the 10s of cases at a time, bootlegging it for $25 a case. Its advertising, wild west mystique, and lack of availability was all that caused the demand. It damn sure wasn't the flavor!

----------


## MustangGT

What!!!   Coors tastes miles better than that urine beer, Miller.  Miller is the beer that stores put out near the door hoping that the teenage fools would steal instead of the good stuff.  My family owned numerous stores so I know the truth of this.

----------


## dankrutka

Miller, Coors, Bud are very similar in quality. It's really just personal preference. You have to get past the national name brand beers to significantly up the quality.

----------


## skyrick

> What!!!   Coors tastes miles better than that urine beer, Miller.  Miller is the beer that stores put out near the door hoping that the teenage fools would steal instead of the good stuff.  My family owned numerous stores so I know the truth of this.


You know the truth of your experience, not the truth of "it"!

Hey, I just sold the stuff, I didn't use it! All of the big 3 (Coors, Miller, Bud) are pisswater. And, if it says "Light" (or "Lite") anywhere on the label, it ain't beer! My taste runs toward ambers, e.g. Shiner Bock, Dos Equis, Negro Modelo, etc.

----------


## MustangGT

I agree on the Dos Equis and Modelloights  Shiner Bock is cow pisswater and a tasteless/foolish comparision.

----------


## skyrick

> I agree on the Dos Equis and Modelloights  Shiner Bock is cow pisswater and a tasteless/foolish comparision.


How can I take the opinion of a Ford fan seriously? :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## MikeOKC

I'm a Bud guy. I like some of those brews at places like McNellie's here in OKC, but I still prefer an ice cold Budweiser. At my "other" home in Plano, I enjoy Gordon Biersch Brewery, but I still come back to my Bud.

----------


## Pete

Guys, this is supposed to be about In-N-Out!

Back to subject, please.

----------


## MikeOKC

> Guys, this is supposed to be about In-N-Out!
> 
> Back to subject, please.


Oh yeah. I like In-N-Out. The one that's opened not too far from me in Plano is *so* busy. Fighting the traffic with the newness factor is the only problem. I like the simplicity of their menu and the whole philosophy behind the company.

----------


## metro

So anyhow, back to the rumor of the site west of MacArthur, where Charcoal Oven was....the new building sure looks like fast food to me, similar to the shape of In and Out, and there is still no sign out front

----------


## Pete

That old Charcoal Oven site was recently purchased by a small company in Tulsa.

Seriously doubt this has anything to do with In-N-Out.

----------


## Skyline

If you Google "In n out Burgers Oklahoma City", a listing does appear with a phone number & address. I know it isn't an In N Out , but it is interesting that their is already a listing. 

http://www.yellowpages.com/oklahoma-...gers-456722595




> In-N-Out Burgers
> 
> 5700 N Portland Ave Oklahoma City, OK 73112
> 
> (405) 946-2769

----------


## metro

> That old Charcoal Oven site was recently purchased by a small company in Tulsa.
> 
> Seriously doubt this has anything to do with In-N-Out.


Your probably correct, but what is it then?

----------


## Larry OKC

> If you Google "In n out Burgers Oklahoma City", a listing does appear with a phone number & address. I know it isn't an In N Out , but it is interesting that their is already a listing. 
> 
> http://www.yellowpages.com/oklahoma-...gers-456722595


I live at 54th & Portland, will have to check that address out and see what *is* there. Am thinking it is either the medical office building or the bank across the street...in any case, called the number listed and it is "disconnected"

----------


## SoonerQueen

It would be too perfect to get an In-N-Out so close to me as 57th and N Portland but I'm just not that lucky.

----------


## Jesseda

I live in moore,and i would be more thean happy to drive to n 57th and portland for in-n-out

----------


## Pete

5700 N. Portland is an office building.

In-N-Out wouldn't have offices here anyway.  They are all strictly company-owned sites.

----------


## White Peacock

In-N-Out be damned, I'd be one of the few loyal fans waiting for opening day if we ever were graced with a *Burgerville* location.

----------


## mcca7596

After a quick check of their website, seeing as how they are only in southwest Washington and Northwest Oregon, it doesn't look like we'll ever get one. There sure were some good looking burgers on their website though.

----------


## MikeOKC

> After a quick check of their website, seeing as how they are only in southwest Washington and Northwest Oregon, it doesn't look like we'll ever get one. There sure were some good looking burgers on their website though.


They are new in the DFW area - I an assure you of that. I wonder why their map or whatever you looked at doesn't show them?

Oh, wait....just read the post above yours. You were probably talking about Burgerville.

----------


## mcca7596

Yes, I was talking about Burgerville, sorry about not quoting the previous post.

----------


## White Peacock

Yeah, it was a choice burger of mine when I lived in Portland. Their special sauce is amazing. There's a giant billboard on the highway, Eastbound, in the Columbia River Gorge near The Dalles, warning you that the last Burgerville for 24,337 miles is just ahead. On the move out here, I had to pull over and get my last taste *sniffle*. I was vegetarian back then, and their veggie burgers are the shiznit.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...urgerville.jpg

----------


## rcjunkie

> *They are new in the DFW area* - I an assure you of that. I wonder why their map or whatever you looked at doesn't show them?
> 
> Oh, wait....just read the post above yours. You were probably talking about Burgerville.


Had lunch at the In-N-Out on Mockingbird Lane in Dallas today, not bad, but it's not a place I would drive across town to eat at.

----------


## progressiveboy

> Had lunch at the In-N-Out on Mockingbird Lane in Dallas today, not bad, but it's not a place I would drive across town to eat at.


 I also had lunch today at the In-N- Out on Coit and I 635. It just opened up about 3 weeks ago. The burgers are pretty darn good, however, the fries have a lot to be desired. Very bland in taste. I have to say that Mickey D's has much better fries and are the best for fast food!

----------


## SoonerQueen

No more talking about hamburger restaurants that aren't here.lol

----------


## metro

Anyone care to discuss the actual topic? See my post #79, does anyone know what is going there or we just going to give in and put reviews from other states?

----------


## Pete

Call the City of Warr Acres tomorrow and ask them about the building permit information for that site.

----------


## jpeaceokc

Anyone know what is going into the smallish 1 story building being built in front of the Weokie building on NW Expressway at N Macarthur?  I asked at weokie the last time i was there and none of the tellers knew.

----------


## pickles

Didn't realize we had such a big Wookie population in this city.

----------


## jpeaceokc

We have no Wookies, this is Oklahoma, we have Weokies.

----------


## metro

Please see the 4 page thread about In and Out Burger coming to OKC....

----------


## Soonerinfiniti

This is going to be a small, retail clothing store. 

Sorry, no In and Out Burger here.....

----------


## shriekingviolet

After eating at an In-N-Out burger in LA for the first time last May, I left confused as to what the hype was all about.  It wasn't a bad burger.  I appreciated that the toppings were fresh, that they actually toast their buns (I wish more places did that!), and that the restaurant seemed very clean and well managed, but the actual meat part of the burger was _tiny_ and bland.  I finished my food still kinda hungry and yet not really wanting to get anything more from the restaurant I was at.  I probably should have ordered a double rather than a single, but having never been there before it seemed crazy to order a double cheeseburger if I wasn't starving.  The experience just left me wanting.  I've had better fast food burgers elsewhere.

----------


## Soonerinfiniti

Went to Dallas over the weekend and thought it would be fun to hit in-n-out burger.  Went to the one on Central.  They had a line of cars 20 deep along the service road.  Hired traffic guards. Insane!  Is any burger really worth that hassle?  Went to Whole Foods and had a great lunch (love their pizza!).  I remember when Krispy Kreme did that kind of business....

----------


## Easy180

> Went to Dallas over the weekend and thought it would be fun to hit in-n-out burger.  Went to the one on Central.  They had a line of cars 20 deep along the service road.  Hired traffic guards. Insane!  Is any burger really worth that hassle?....


Hellz no comes to mind...Hard to wait an hour for anything that takes less than 10 minutes to devour

----------


## Pete

As I've stated before, In-N-Out is very solid, reasonable, fresh and served by people with a fantastic customer service ethic.  But the hamburger itself is merely very good, not great.  And for most, it's an acquired taste; I know it was for me.

The crowds will die down but even here in Cali where they are ubiquitous there is always at least a decent wait, even in off-peak times.

Almost everyone seems to be indifferent towards their food when first introduced but almost everyone comes to love it.

----------


## adaniel

Pete that basically confirms what I thought about the place during visits in both San Diego and Phoenix last year. Burgers are good, but not great, but I do respect the stores general cleanliness and good customer service. 

Let me just say that I've talked to a lot of my friends and family down there, many of which have tried it buying into the hype, and all said the same thing. Of course these are all people native to this part of the world. I get the feeling those lines are filled with all of the CA transplants in DFW who are looking for a "bite of home."

As far as I'm concerned, nothing beats a bacon and cheese Whataburger.

----------


## Larry OKC

> Went to Dallas over the weekend and thought it would be fun to hit in-n-out burger.  Went to the one on Central.  They had a line of cars 20 deep along the service road.  Hired traffic guards. Insane!  Is any burger really worth that hassle?  Went to Whole Foods and had a great lunch (love their pizza!).  I remember when Krispy Kreme did that kind of business....


True about Krispy Kreme...had never had one before so could not relate to that type of following. Having tried them since, I admit they are some of the best donuts i have ever had (esp when they are fresh out of the fryer and the glaze "waterfall"). But to wait that long, aint going to happen. Especially in a "fast food" environment. If cars a stacked that deep, I either go inside (if not backed up as well) or hit it at another time.

----------


## Okie Yorker

> As I've stated before, In-N-Out is very solid, reasonable, fresh and served by people with a fantastic customer service ethic.  But the hamburger itself is merely very good, not great.  And for most, it's an acquired taste; I know it was for me.
> 
> The crowds will die down but even here in Cali where they are ubiquitous there is always at least a decent wait, even in off-peak times.
> 
> Almost everyone seems to be indifferent towards their food when first introduced but almost everyone comes to love it.


Agreed...I do think their fries are pretty stellar though (being fresh cut and all).....At least the most tasty of any fast food chain I've been to.

----------


## mrktguy29

I was in Ft. Worth about 3 weeks ago and they had just opened their In-n-Out on 7th Street west of DT. I thought it was crazy going on the first Saturday after it opened and it was a mess, we parked 2 blocks away. The inside was packed with a line going outside 4 wide, the drive thru was lined up 3 blocks down the road. However the line went fast and the wait for our food was quick. Before we got done with our food they had already went through the order numbers (1-100) again. My first time to have it and loved the burger animal style. The fries were so-so, could have been better with cheese. I'd love to see one put in... hopefully convenient to me also!

----------


## Barry Luxton

> My first time to have it and loved the burger animal style. The fries were so-so, could have been better with cheese.


(You can order your fries Animal Style, too.  It's a secret to everybody.)

----------


## okc

Saw another fast food restaurant going up at I-40 and MacArthur. Any chance that is our mystery In-n-Out Burger?

----------


## MDot

> Saw another fast food restaurant going up at I-40 and MacArthur. Any chance that is our mystery In-n-Out Burger?


You know, I still haven't figured out what it is yet. I doubt it is an In-n-Out Burger joint, but I can't say that for sure, so we'll see.

----------


## Bailey80

> (You can order your fries Animal Style, too.  It's a secret to everybody.)


They have a "secret menu." I miss In-n-Out so bad.

http://aht.seriouseats.com/archives/...cret-menu.html

----------


## Pete

> Saw another fast food restaurant going up at I-40 and MacArthur. Any chance that is our mystery In-n-Out Burger?


If you are talking about just north of Circle K on the NE corner, that's a Jack in the Box.

If you are talking about just west of Applebee's on the NW corner, that's a Steak & Shake.

----------


## MDot

> If you are talking about just north of Circle K on the NE corner, that's a Jack in the Box.
> 
> If you are talking about just west of Applebee's on the NW corner, that's a Steak & Shake.


No, they're currently building a new building directly East of the Lin's Buffet.

----------


## Pete

> they're currently building a new building directly East of the Lin's Buffet.


Panera Bread.

----------


## MDot

> Panera Bread.


Aha. Thanks, I couldn't figure out what it was.

----------


## metro

> If you are talking about just north of Circle K on the NE corner, that's a Jack in the Box.
> 
> If you are talking about just west of Applebee's on the NW corner, that's a Steak & Shake.


I don't think he meant those as those have been open. I think he is referring to something under construction.

----------


## Soonerinfiniti

There is a fast food restaurant under construction to the west of the Steak and Shake location, just to the south of Home Depot.

----------


## MDot

Pete, is the building that is already up the Panera Bread or what cause metro and Soonerinfiniti confused me. And we're talking about SW 3rd incase no one stated that.

----------


## MDot

Sorry, I screwed up. I said directly East of Lin's Buffet, but it's actually directly West of Lin's buffet and directly East of Ryan's.

----------

